# Jeremy Meeks is like 5'10'' MAX



## Amnesia (Oct 23, 2019)

*The vid where this screen shot is from is linked below, but the woman is stated as being 5'3'' shes wearing heels which adds maybe MAYBE 4 inches at most and he looks to be no more than like 2 inches taller*


----------



## xit (Oct 23, 2019)

over for him


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Oct 23, 2019)

xit said:


> over for him


Yep hes 5"10 will never slay and doomed to lifetime of rotting


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 23, 2019)

Sucks for him, height is everything.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 23, 2019)

Shit posture


----------



## beyourself (Oct 23, 2019)

*he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo
he's a hobo*​


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 23, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Sucks for him, height is everything.


I don't think at this point that anything 'matters' for him.


----------



## xit (Oct 23, 2019)

he can have a prime white jb and he choses this ugly ass creature??!

wtf


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 23, 2019)

Nigga forget that. How could he lose the bag like that, going from a billionaire’s daughter to some Z class actress


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 23, 2019)

That forward head posture makes him look shorter tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 23, 2019)

No hair no eyebrows no collagen no height 


Still extremely GL


Muh prettyboy is the only thing that matters, lol this forum


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 23, 2019)

xit said:


> he can have a prime white jb



I’d say not likely. He doesn’t look like the type who has good JB appeal. It’s solidified by the fact that officially he’s never dated an attractive woman


Besides, none of the young girls (19-24) I asked found him attractive.


----------



## xit (Oct 23, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> I’d say not likely. He doesn’t look like the type who has good JB appeal. It’s solidified by the fact that officially he’s never dated an attractive woman
> 
> 
> Besides, none of the young girls (19-24) I asked found him attractive.


nigga has 1.6m followers garuntee there are some prime girls he could hit up JFL


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 23, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I don't think at this point that anything 'matters' for him.


He literally stands no chance bro, height is everything tbh tbh. Not even BBC can overcome it


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 23, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *he's a hobo
> he's a hobo
> he's a hobo
> he's a hobo
> ...


* Your posts always throw me off*​


----------



## Dogs (Oct 23, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Shit posture


Yeah kinda crazy tbh, why is his posture so bad


Amnesia said:


> No hair no eyebrows no collagen no height
> 
> 
> Still extremely GL
> ...


Why is he not considered a pretty boy tbh. I honestly think chico and opry look more dom than Meeks.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 23, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Yeah kinda crazy tbh, why is his posture so bad
> 
> Why is he not considered a pretty boy tbh. I honestly think chico and opry look more dom than Meeks.



What about this guy makes him look like a prettyboy? hes masc thugged out with no typical traits of a prettyboy like softness collagen hair eyebrows and has stubble


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> I’d say not likely. He doesn’t look like the type who has good JB appeal. It’s solidified by the fact that officially he’s never dated an attractive woman
> 
> 
> Besides, none of the young girls (19-24) I asked found him attractive.


He could easily get a prime girl jfl

The only reason he dated that women Was cause she’s the daughter of a literal billionaire.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 23, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> No hair no eyebrows no collagen no height
> 
> 
> Still extremely GL
> ...


Who said that? Mascthetic is widely agreed to be more ideal, as people with that bone mass, them zygos, tend to age the best and retain their looks for longer.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 23, 2019)

Fucking stunted my growth


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 23, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> No hair no eyebrows no collagen no height
> 
> 
> Still extremely GL
> ...


No height? and he still has collagen lol. He’s 6’0 or 5’11 at least with good posture


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 23, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Who said that? Mascthetic is widely agreed to be more ideal, as people with that bone mass, them zygos, tend to age the best and retain their looks for longer.


This site recently has been going thru a phase saying masc theory is cope and only thing that matters is looking like a teenage prettyboy


turkproducer said:


> No height? and he still has collagen lol. He’s 6’0 or 5’11 at least with good posture


Id bet my life hes not above 5'11''
Collagen....hardly, he has bones
Hes wearing makeup half the time too


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> Fucking stunted my growth


cope, you were destined to become subhuman, don't blame Accutane, the literature is obviously there but it doesn't apply to everyone that uses accutane.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 23, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> This site recently has been going thru a phase saying masc theory is cope and only thing that matters is looking like a teenage prettyboy
> 
> Id bet my life hes not above 5'11''
> Collagen....hardly, he has bones
> Hes wearing makeup half the time too


Teenage prettyboys get mogged hard by handsome jocks. Its all about being masc, from face, to body, even to voice to some degree. Masc maxxing is the most legit theory.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He could easily get a prime girl jfl
> 
> The only reason he dated that women Was cause she’s the daughter of a literal billionaire.


What about Melissa Meeks? She’s a typical high E foid who is attracted to hyper dimorphic, hyper masculine dudes like Meeks. She was by no means a prime JB even 20 years younger.

Did Meeks slayer prime JBs in his prime years? We don’t know and we can never prove it. But look at his older pics with high bf and without visible bone structure, he was nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 23, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> What about Melissa Meeks? She’s a typical high E foid who is attracted to hyper dimorphic, hyper masculine dudes like Meeks. She was by no means a prime JB even 20 years younger.
> 
> Did Meeks slayer prime JBs in his prime years? We don’t know and we can never prove it. But look at his older pics with high bf and without visible bone structure, he was nothing special


If you think he didn’t Or he can’t jfl at this psl autism that’s all I gotta say


----------



## Vermilioncore (Oct 23, 2019)

Over for manletcels


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 23, 2019)

turtlecel
btw jfl at the TMZ fags pathetic no-lifers


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 23, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> cope, you were destined to become subhuman, don't blame Accutane, the literature is obviously there but it doesn't apply to everyone that uses accutane.


Stfu u know nothing


----------



## goat2x (Feb 18, 2020)

he looks like an autistic nerd jfl at that frame
face is > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > > everything


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 18, 2020)

xit said:


> he can have a prime white jb and he choses this ugly ass creature??!
> 
> wtf


shes betabuxing him i think


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> What about this guy makes him look like a prettyboy? hes masc thugged out with no typical traits of a prettyboy like softness collagen hair eyebrows and has stubble
> 
> View attachment 144400


Him being mulatto
The coloring


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 26, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> No hair no eyebrows no collagen no height
> 
> 
> Still extremely GL
> ...



Someone got prettyboypilled


----------

